# My DIY LED lamp for an ADA 30C



## Mats A (24 Jan 2014)

I really love to build stuff, especially when it has something to do with wires and stuff. So when I got my first ADA tank, I decided to build myself a lamp.

Started with a heatsink:
 

Mounted and soldered the different LED’s:
 

Fitted the lamp to the cabinet:
 

How I attached lamp inside the cabinet:
 

The control box:
 

Finished with the shade on:
 

Daylight:
 

“Sunlight”:
 

Oh yeah, you can turn it for better access and more direct light:
 

Can't find a picture of the "Moonlight" with a empty tank, unfortunately, and I can't show pictures of the tank at the moment so it has to wait.

I was supposed to use a Typhon REEF Controller on this lamp but it was something wrong with it and the support from the seller does not exist apparently. :/


----------



## nduli (24 Jan 2014)

Like this. Looks great and welcome to ukaps


----------



## Mats A (24 Jan 2014)

Thanx mate


----------



## clone (24 Jan 2014)

Nice light dude. What LEDs are those. Some specs pls. I need sunrise/sunset controller. Any suggestions. Thanks.

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mats A (24 Jan 2014)

Shure. 

The daylight LEDs are 6 Cree xml 6500k running at 700mA at the moment, but I can up them to 3000mA if I like to. 

I'll probably upgrade to a 1000mA to get a bit more light out of them since it's a high tech tank. 

Regarding the controller, it's hard to find a good one for a decent price. The typhoon I was supposed to use had good potential, but when u don't get service when there's a product fault, I can't recommend the store. So basically I'm still on the lookout for a good one myself  

The time switches that I'm using works well at least


----------



## scrud (25 Jan 2014)

more inspiration for when I get round to doing a nano tank. I really want to build my own light. Did you buy the heat sink or recycle it from something else?


----------



## Mats A (25 Jan 2014)

Bought myself one on ebay


----------

